# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaasontsteking

## michiels

Hallo, ik heb vaak blaas ontsteking nu weer.mijn vraag is:wat kan ik hier aandoen? antibioticakuur wil ik niet meer. graag info.groetjes michiels.

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk heb je iets aan volgende artikels?
Klik op onderstaande link;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10227

Sterkte!!

----------


## Oki07

Vitamine C en cranberry-pillen houden de blaas zuur en kunnen blaasontstekingen helpen voorkomen. Ik kreeg het altijd na het vrijen en slik nu één tablet trimethroprim na het vrijen en heb nooit meer een blaasontsteking. Dit is antibiotica, dus je krijgt het alleen op recept.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Michiels: IK sluit mij aan bij Oki07....ik slik Cranberry tabletten van de apotheek, eigen merk, dat helpt voor vele doeleinden..aangezien ik vroeger veel blaasonstekingen had gaat het nu hèèl goed...de dokter adviseerde mij ook om vèèl meer te drinken, minstens 1 1/2 liter water per dag plus mijn andere drankjes...koffie/thee/sapje.... :Embarrassment: 
wanneer ik voel dat ik er erg last van krijg dan slik ik druppels van DR Vogel en het heet: Solidago complex dat is voor je blaas en nieren...kost plus minus €13,95 voor 100 ml...deze verpakking heb ik nog aangebroken staan in de kast zie ik van 2009, dus dat zegt genoeg!!! succes ermee....


Oki07: nou dat treft het want ik slik al altijd een hoge dosis van vit C ivm een andere ziekte, dus wat jij schrijft dat wist ik niet, van die C....handig... 

Agnes: ik zal eens lezen wat het is de site die jij aangeeft...meestal praktische zaken, dank je wel.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: ik lees net globaal over de blaasontsteking....ik was het èèn en ander al weer vergeten, dus dank hiervoor, daar heb je veel aan...handig voor elke vrouw om dit te weten!!! prettige verder, Liefssssssssss Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Cranberry's kunnen helpen bij een gezond milieu in de blaas. Zodoende kunnen dus eventueel blaasontstekingen voorkomen worden.

----------


## patje69

Cranberry is echt het allerbeste...........er is een homeopathisch middel dat dit bevat en erg goed helpt bij blaasontsteking.
Cranberries bij blaasontsteking!

----------

